# H2O Visit - New York



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

while vacationing in new york, i decided to head over to mikes at H20 to check out his stingray breeding facility. i especially wanted to see his big monster tank in the front and his ray breeders. i went over to his place. he was very accomodating. he picked me up at the train station, i stayed at his facility and drooled over his fish while he fed them and finally ended the trip with some late lunch. mikes a really nice guy. passionate about the hobby and very easy to deal with. i think those of you that have dealt with him before know what im talking about.

some of his stock that i managed to get pics of includes thousand island leopoldi ray, super nice 4 row bd, king henleis, p14s, leos, pearl rays, plat barramundi, widebars, arapaima, azul pbass, intermedia pbass, jumbo tigrinus, silver arowana, cuban gar, bichirs, aussie lung etc etc.

video of his monster tank:





this is from my phone so quality isnt too good.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! That would be awesome!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ok heres some pics. ill upload them a few at a time. theres just too many. lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

holy crap ..super jealous man! awesome photos.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard about this guy on mfk. Does he ship fish to Canada?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> I've heard about this guy on mfk. Does he ship fish to Canada?


Yes he does ship to Canada but he'll kill you with the min $$$$ order. I ordered gars and my first Aussie lungfish from him before.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish I have a tank that big but the house won't let me. Only in Asia I can build something even bigger. Darn electric bills!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

That would be awesome to have that many rays!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that 4 bar dat *drool*...i cant wait for mine to get that big with my Mbu


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Wish I have a tank that big but the house won't let me. Only in Asia I can build something even bigger. Darn electric bills!


I think if you can afford a huge house in Vancouver, the mortgage and property taxes would kill you before the electricity bill.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

dude win the lottery & spend 3 million on your basement. Massive Fish tanks. My dream would be to have my living room floor the top of my fish tank. So when your watching the game you can look down & see your stingrays/bass & etc..


----------



## annabanana (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice sting rays. What kind are they?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea i wish i can have a tank like that one day lol!

these rays are black diamond, leopoldis, p14s, pearls, some hybrids etc etc.

a few more pics.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow great shots mike ..

those huge leos must be his breeders ?


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

aww man i rilli want a platinum barri s
dose anyone know were to get one


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

malawi_eyebiter said:


> aww man i rilli want a platinum barri s
> dose anyone know were to get one


Keep on dreaming.
I have never seen one here in Canada but they are very pricey. I saw one on MFK once for $10,000.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i can get a plat barramundi for 3k! they are very nice fish. i want one as well lol. was hoping tnt would have a white one i can take home with me. hopefully earl is working on this as well.

those big rays are his breeders. all are HUGE. biggest one was probably over the 3 footer mark. truly monsters.


----------

